# My dogs, My loves



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

Pure bred Cocker, Gracie, Lhasapoo,Maggie ,And my new puppy The Kobster Aka Kobi


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Some good looking dogs you have their. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

